# Long Term Rentals



## mehereathome

Good morning - sunshining here in blighty for once but only about 3 degrees!!!

Can anybody direct me to some websites that deal with long term rentals in portugal. Have decided that if I make the move that I will rent first as I get my bearings before I jump in the deep end and buy a property. 

Have looked on internet:ranger: but just get thousands of holiday rental companies no matter what I type in and can't find any that deal with long term (at least 12 months), home rentals. 

Many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

You have to google estate agents...

Algarve Property Algarve Estate Agents


----------



## andyp65

What area are you looking at?


----------



## mehereathome

andyp65 said:


> What area are you looking at?


I am looking at the moment at the Silver Coast - quite like the look of Coimbra(sp). I know everybody goes to the Algarve but I don't really want to live in a area that is totally filled with tourists. Don't mind at all being inland a bit but not completely rural. Provided I am on the edge of or within easy reach of a small town I will be happy. Having said that if I could find something near the sea I would be absolutely ecstatic!!! I have definitely made the decision to rent first and then if I want to change areas I will. I could rent an apartment but I have two dogs and will need a back garden for them to romp about in.


----------



## MaidenScotland

mehereathome said:


> I am looking at the moment at the Silver Coast - quite like the look of Coimbra(sp). I know everybody goes to the Algarve but I don't really want to live in a area that is totally filled with tourists. Don't mind at all being inland a bit but not completely rural. Provided I am on the edge of or within easy reach of a small town I will be happy. Having said that if I could find something near the sea I would be absolutely ecstatic!!! I have definitely made the decision to rent first and then if I want to change areas I will. I could rent an apartment but I have two dogs and will need a back garden for them to romp about in.




use google but put the word estate agent in,


----------



## andyp65

mehereathome said:


> I am looking at the moment at the Silver Coast - quite like the look of Coimbra(sp). I know everybody goes to the Algarve but I don't really want to live in a area that is totally filled with tourists. Don't mind at all being inland a bit but not completely rural. Provided I am on the edge of or within easy reach of a small town I will be happy. Having said that if I could find something near the sea I would be absolutely ecstatic!!! I have definitely made the decision to rent first and then if I want to change areas I will. I could rent an apartment but I have two dogs and will need a back garden for them to romp about in.


We have 3 dogs of our own and there are great walks around here on the Silver Coast, i have some contacts here i will see what they have if anything available for long term rental ond send you a link on anything that might be suitable.


----------



## mehereathome

andyp65 said:


> We have 3 dogs of our own and there are great walks around here on the Silver Coast, i have some contacts here i will see what they have if anything available for long term rental ond send you a link on anything that might be suitable.


That would be great. It's nice to have somebody enjoy the Silver Coast. Everytime I speak to somebody they only ever want to discuss the Algarve, it's almost as though the rest of Portugal has gone off into another world somewhere - which actually makes it even more attractive to me!!!


----------



## andyp65

mehereathome said:


> That would be great. It's nice to have somebody enjoy the Silver Coast. Everytime I speak to somebody they only ever want to discuss the Algarve, it's almost as though the rest of Portugal has gone off into another world somewhere - which actually makes it even more attractive to me!!!


Exactly, there are many expats here on the Silver Coast blending nicely into Portuguese life, we have a few places for expats to migle and meet but in the main life is how you make it here, it is surprising how quickly you feel intergrated into the way of life over here, we never considered the Algarve, it was always this area for us.


----------



## notlongnow

casa.sapo.pt is what you need


----------



## anapedrosa

In addition to the link provided by notlongnow - I also find that the remax site has long term rentals. 

We have bought a plot in the Silvercoast and are in the early stages of planning a build. So, we've also been investigating rentals with the idea that we may want to rent a small place to be closer and manage the build project. We'll be near the Obidos Lagoon and can't wait to start exploring more once we get there.


----------



## canoeman

Contact unionjacs, lady there very helpful and knows a lot of people.


----------



## mehereathome

canoeman said:


> Contact unionjacs, lady there very helpful and knows a lot of people.


Thank you very very much.


----------



## siobhanwf

mehereathome said:


> That would be great. It's nice to have somebody enjoy the Silver Coast. Everytime I speak to somebody they only ever want to discuss the Algarve, it's almost as though the rest of Portugal has gone off into another world somewhere - which actually makes it even more attractive to me!!!


We have lived here now for over 5 years. Our home is half way between santarem and caldas da rainha. We did consider at first the Algarve but after several visit turned our direction to the Silver Coast. We are more than sure that we made the right decision.

How long are you looking to rent for? What size property would be ideal? What is your budget? 

As you can imagine renting a bit inland can bring the cost down considerably!!


----------



## mehereathome

siobhanwf said:


> We have lived here now for over 5 years. Our home is half way between santarem and caldas da rainha. We did consider at first the Algarve but after several visit turned our direction to the Silver Coast. We are more than sure that we made the right decision.
> 
> How long are you looking to rent for? What size property would be ideal? What is your budget?
> 
> As you can imagine renting a bit inland can bring the cost down considerably!!


Excellent, I to think the Silver Coast would suit me much better.

I think that realistically I would like to rent from between six months to a year. I am quite happy to rent a bit inland although it would obviously be nice to be near the coast.

There is only me an my two small dogs so I don't need a huge property. Two bedrooms as a minimum so guests can stay over, would like a decent kitchen as I do a fair bit of baking. I do need a garden that is fenced because of the dogs.
Budget I would ideally like to keep at around about no more than 500 euros a month (I presume utilites would be on top of this in most cases). 

I hope the dogs don't present a problem, they are totally house trained, well behaved, well socialized, I pick up after them religiously in the garden. They have never chewed anything, never destroyed anything. Most people coming to my house wouldn't know I had dogs if they weren't here. They don't dig in the garden at all. (Gosh didn't realize they were such angels)!!!!!!

Oh yes and I will have a car so a driveway would be great a garage would be brilliant.

Have my own furniture so doesn't need to be furnished, if it is then I will need storage for most of my stuff.

Think that just about covers it.

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf

We are 20 minutes from Caldas da Rainha and there are several good beaches not much further on.


----------



## siobhanwf

I have just sent you a PM with a local link


----------



## anapedrosa

siobhanwf said:


> I have just sent you a PM with a local link


Siobhan,

Would you mind sending me the same PM please? I would like to bookmark for next year when we will also be looking for a place to rent. I am increasingly of the mind that I would like to be nearby during our build.


----------



## siobhanwf

anapedrosa said:


> Siobhan,
> 
> Would you mind sending me the same PM please? I would like to bookmark for next year when we will also be looking for a place to rent. I am increasingly of the mind that I would like to be nearby during our build.



No problem give me a few minutes and I´ll send it


----------



## siobhanwf

siobhanwf said:


> No problem give me a few minutes and I´ll send it



sent


----------



## anapedrosa

siobhanwf said:


> sent


Got it - thank you.


----------



## ValnGary

*House for Rent*

Hi, I have just sent you a PM (Private Message).


----------



## MASILVERCOAST

mehereathome said:


> Good morning - sunshining here in blighty for once but only about 3 degrees!!!
> 
> Can anybody direct me to some websites that deal with long term rentals in portugal. Have decided that if I make the move that I will rent first as I get my bearings before I jump in the deep end and buy a property.
> 
> Have looked on internet:ranger: but just get thousands of holiday rental companies no matter what I type in and can't find any that deal with long term (at least 12 months), home rentals.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi, I would certainly recommend the County of Lourinhã on the Silver Coast. It is a beautiful coastal area not too far from Lisbon, with a lovely climate and strict environmental regulations as comes to building. //// snip /////
Cheers, Marcus.


----------



## Angelic

mehereathome said:


> Excellent, I to think the Silver Coast would suit me much better.
> 
> I think that realistically I would like to rent from between six months to a year. I am quite happy to rent a bit inland although it would obviously be nice to be near the coast.
> 
> There is only me an my two small dogs so I don't need a huge property. Two bedrooms as a minimum so guests can stay over, would like a decent kitchen as I do a fair bit of baking. I do need a garden that is fenced because of the dogs.
> Budget I would ideally like to keep at around about no more than 500 euros a month (I presume utilites would be on top of this in most cases).
> 
> I hope the dogs don't present a problem, they are totally house trained, well behaved, well socialized, I pick up after them religiously in the garden. They have never chewed anything, never destroyed anything. Most people coming to my house wouldn't know I had dogs if they weren't here. They don't dig in the garden at all. (Gosh didn't realize they were such angels)!!!!!!
> 
> Oh yes and I will have a car so a driveway would be great a garage would be brilliant.
> 
> Have my own furniture so doesn't need to be furnished, if it is then I will need storage for most of my stuff.
> 
> Think that just about covers it.
> 
> Thanks



Hi
We have been here on the Silver Coast for 3 years and been able to rent long term with 3 dogs. We did have reservations as to how difficult it may be with dogs in tow especially from experiences back in the UK. There are so many great places to walk your dogs too along the Silver Coast.


----------



## mehereathome

Angelic said:


> Hi
> We have been here on the Silver Coast for 3 years and been able to rent long term with 3 dogs. We did have reservations as to how difficult it may be with dogs in tow especially from experiences back in the UK. There are so many great places to walk your dogs too along the Silver Coast.


That's good news, it was something I was concerned about. Took them out this morning, first long walk in almost two weeks and even then had to avoid the icy bits, now covered in thick mud as snow and ice has turned to mud and slush, wind is cold and not a bit of sunshine!!! There now aren't you glad you aren't here. Whereabouts on the Silver Coast are you? That is where I am going to be going me thinks. Have had a couple of agents trying to persuade me to go to Algarve but seems much pricier and not sure I want to live in such a high density tourist area.

Can't wait to get there but am going to have to until house sells but hopefully not too long.


----------



## Angelic

mehereathome said:


> That's good news, it was something I was concerned about. Took them out this morning, first long walk in almost two weeks and even then had to avoid the icy bits, now covered in thick mud as snow and ice has turned to mud and slush, wind is cold and not a bit of sunshine!!! There now aren't you glad you aren't here. Whereabouts on the Silver Coast are you? That is where I am going to be going me thinks. Have had a couple of agents trying to persuade me to go to Algarve but seems much pricier and not sure I want to live in such a high density tourist area.
> 
> Can't wait to get there but am going to have to until house sells but hopefully not too long.


Yes can't say I am missing the UK weather. It has dropped a bit at night here but is warm during the day with plenty sunshine
We are near Sao Martinho Do Porto. There are lots of lovely areas around here and we are very glad we choose this area.
Have sent you a private message too.


----------



## katiet

mehereathome said:


> That would be great. It's nice to have somebody enjoy the Silver Coast. Everytime I speak to somebody they only ever want to discuss the Algarve, it's almost as though the rest of Portugal has gone off into another world somewhere - which actually makes it even more attractive to me!!!


Hi I live on the Algarve, in a very Portuguese village, surrounded by orange groves, and avacado trees, this is a typical portuguese village, no tourists here, and is fantastic


----------



## candula

I am looking for a place for long term rent in or around Lagos, size not important but prefer unfurnished or part furnished and must have a private balcony/terrace or outside space with winter sun, minimun of 2yrs please. Perhaps someone who was initially looking to sell but can´t in this economic climate and who is prepared to take it off the market for a few years.
Non smoker and no animals.


----------



## paramonte

I have sent you a private message


----------

